# Which Uinta's hike?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with the hikes around the Uinta's for fishing. I will be camped up by Mirror lake and wanted to do a hike and take my fishing pole along. I have hiked up to Marjorie years ago, but wanted to know of other hikes and a chance at catching a fish or two. Probably looking at a round trip total of 5-6 miles. I also don't care too much about the fishing on this trip, so if there's a pretty hike or something, I'd also like to know. I know a lot of people on this forum are pretty experienced in the Uinta's, thanks for any info or pm's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can make a nice hike out of the Fehr Lake Trailhead to Murdock Basin. The trailhead is across the Mirror Lake Hwy from Moosehead. Fehr Lake is less than 1/2 mile, then there's Shepard and Hoover that sit in the top of Murdock Basin. It doesn't take very long to get to Shepard, takes somewhat longer on the uphill return trip. 

I can walk into Hoover as fast as you can drive up there on the bone-jarring Murdock Basin Forest Service road. 

Both Shepard and Hoover offered some fast fishing the last time I was in there. Hoover Lake can be crowded on weekends.

Be careful of afternoon thundershowers. This is the start of the monsoon season in the Uintas (no apostrophe) The lightning in Murdock and Bald Mountain area can be very dangerous this time of year; yesterday being a good example of that.

Enjoy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> ............................Probably looking at a round trip total of 5-6 miles. I also don't care too much about the fishing on this trip, so if there's a pretty hike or something, I'd also like to know. .................................


Keep in mind that your destination will be crowded on a 5-6 mile hike in the Uintas.

Other cool places:

Divide Lakes out of the Crystal Lake Trailhead. The flowers will be at their peak now.

Hayden and Teal from the Ruth Lake Trailhead; good fishing, great scenery, easy trail.

Notch Mountain Pass, Ibantic Lake, from the Bald Mountain Trailhead, easy trail, pass isn't too tough, georgeous scenery and wilflowers,

Climbing Bald Mountain is really cool. It doesn't take that long and if you go early in the morning you and the Mountain Goats will have it all to yourself. You have to negotiate a steep snowbank on the trail, so be careful there. Wait a couple weeks and it will be all but gone. I try to go up at least once a year.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

appreciate the info! I need to see more of these cool places. and yes, as a golfer, I have a huge respect for lightning and I know those high mountain thunderstorms are no joke.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Baldy is a fun hike, and the lake below was ok fishing. As a kid, we went from Bald to Red Castle backpacking. I was fishing what I think is the East Fork of Smith's Fork and didn't pay attention to the building thunderstorm. Ran through the marsh and had our backs go numb from a lightning strike right behind us. It was really close to code brown when that happened. 

Found out there was a way better way to Red Castle than the trailhead we started at. But the fishing was stupid good in that creek. Royal Coachman. That was a long time ago. 

Fun place. I drive by regularly looking at the mountains longingly. Us flat landers have to live through you guys to see mountains. Will hopefully be in that neck of the woods this fall chasing a cow elk to put in the freezer.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wall Lake is a shorter 1 mile hike, but it's a nice place.


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

Lofty lake isn't bad.. You can catch fish at scout lake and kamas lake among others.. Its a nice day hike.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

North Erickson Lake in the Weber Drainage has better brook trout than most lakes and is an easy three mile hike.


----------

